# Is anyone ordering a new Oberon sleeve?



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

They look pretty nice. I can't wait to see some pics and reviews here. 

http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_list&pageNumber=2&c=84&v=&id=&sortBy=undefined&search=&shopByPrice=


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

hudsonam said:


> They look pretty nice. I can't wait to see some pics and reviews here.
> 
> http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_list&pageNumber=2&c=84&v=&id=&sortBy=undefined&search=&shopByPrice=


I just went and looked and I could have sworn the first time there were four pages and Medici was a choice. Then I clicked on the K2/NC large sleeves and when I went back to the small one, no medici. Maybe they are fiddling with it. The Wave was broken too. aren't they supposed to have a new wave cover coming out any minute now?


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

I do not see one in my future as I love my cover on when I am reading.  What I would really, really love to see is my kindle wrapped in their daffodil cover that the journals have.  I love that pewter button.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Holly said:


> I do not see one in my future as I love my cover on when I am reading. What I would really, really love to see is my kindle wrapped in their daffodil cover that the journals have. I love that pewter button.


I fell in love with the daffodil cover also (and I LOVE the button) so back when I had my K1, I purchased a small journal and re-purposed it using Velcro. Now that my K1 has been replaced with a K3... I have my daffodil cover for a journal.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The Sky Blue Roof of Heaven is calling my name..


----------



## AlleyGator (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm not interested in their choices of the new sleeve. Maybe they will add more. My favorite design is the da Vinci...it's just so elegant looking, but I love the daffodil design also. I think that would make a beautiful sleeve.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Serious thought. . . . 

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

I am not keen on the method of closure.  Seems backwards to me.  The pewter button is usually where a fastener should be on the front side of the product eg a purse.  While I like the elegance of the jewel, I would rather they left it off.  I would think that I would carry my kindle in the sleeve placed in my purse or briefcase, so that a top clasp really isn't needed for safety and just adds bulk.  Alternatively, if a "closure" was needed, I would preferred the leather extended with a magnet on each side to hold it together.  When the question was on facebook, the "fairy" stated the pewter was their "signature" and would be included but there are other products without it and I would have preferred a plain sleeve with a lower price tag.

Happy with my cover and sticking with it.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Holly said:


> I do not see one in my future as I love my cover on when I am reading. What I would really, really love to see is my kindle wrapped in their daffodil cover that the journals have. I love that pewter button.


I would buy a gold daffodil sleeve in a heartbeat! Right now there aren't any designs that I want.


----------



## magznyc (Oct 28, 2008)

i'd be curious about weight - i use a sleeve mostly because i don't want to add any more bulk than i have to - please post your impressions when you receive yours!


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

The sleeve is very light weight.. much lighter then the cover.. the reason we put the pewter on the button is because it is a nice substantial piece. we were worried if we put it at the end of the flap (as the closure) it could scratch the ereader if it was pulled out wrong or the tab it the screen, this way it stays stationary and you won't hit the screen by accident with a heavy piece.  if you have any more questions please let me know.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

But if I were using it, I would be sliding it in so that the closure was on top and the pewter was on the bottom.  Just seems more natural to me but then again I haven't tried it.  Sticking to my Oberon cover (or two)!


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

OberonDesign.com said:


> The sleeve is very light weight.. much lighter then the cover.. the reason we put the pewter on the button is because it is a nice substantial piece. we were worried if we put it at the end of the flap (as the closure) it could scratch the ereader if it was pulled out wrong or the tab it the screen, this way it stays stationary and you won't hit the screen by accident with a heavy piece. if you have any more questions please let me know.


Does this mean that the leather is "thinner" on the sleeve than on the cover?


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

It's the same leather we just streamlined it. Sleeves are going to be lighter by design.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

Please explain what you mean by "streamlined".  Is it the same as skieving it?


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

It's streamlined design


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

I love the bookstyle covers (I have three), but I don't think I'm loving the sleeves.

I prefer a sleeve that completely closes, with maybe a fold-over flap.  And, I'm not envisioning leather lining.  Is it a suede type lining?


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Historically I have loved Oberon products. I have many. But to answer the thread question... No I will not be ordering an Oberon Sleeve. After seeing them change the inserts in the covers from plastic to cardboard I am now suspect of the diminished quality. 

I will be ordering a Saddleback Leather Sleeve.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Bonbonlover said:


> Historically I have loved Oberon products. I have many. But to answer the thread question... No I will not be ordering an Oberon Sleeve. After seeing them change the inserts in the covers from plastic to cardboard I am now suspect of the diminished quality.
> 
> I will be ordering a Saddleback Leather Sleeve.


Mr Manou has a number of Saddleback bags and is a huge fan. I looooooove their iPhone sleeve.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

As explained in previous posts we have not changed our quality we are using the same leather and procedures  as always.

We explained or decision to use another insert to stay green also in previous posts. We are a 40 year old company who stands behind what we do. Again the new inserts cost more and is thicker thereby adding a stiffness as well. They are also removable.

The owner wants a totally green cover and is committed to making sure we have that. There is zero change in quality. That's not how we have ever operated. 

Every cover out there is mass produced. NO ONE does a product made to order or by  hand and here in the US. Many of the mass production covers made overseas have thin cardboard stock that is not removable. I have never seen any complaints regarding those covers. 

Our insert is not even similar to those. I don't know any cover on the market that is even similar to what we do.

We would never cheapen or harm our product and while we don't claim to be everyone's taste we will never do anything to damage our well made quality products. Nothing is diminished. We simply felt the plastic was too thin and not green. It was the only thing not recyclable and we changed that. The decision was made with much care and as always we used the highest quality insert on the market that was available to us.(also as previously stated this insert actually costs more!)    

We have never or will ever diminish the quality. That is not who we are. We have a reputation and a commitment to our customers and are proud of what we built.

You don't stay in business 40 years by harming your products and cutting corners. Thanks


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

I wish you guys would get rid of those cheap looking elastic cords.  I liked my Oberon when I had one for my first Kindle, but I much prefer the way other manufacturers hold the Kindles.  A good example is the strip of leather attached to elastic that m-edge has where you have a plain cord.  The elastic cord sticks out like a sore thumb on the Oberon's and really cheapens the whole design IMO.  You're a leather company - why aren't you using leather there?


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

This one is really made to perfection.

Saddleback Leather Co -- Med Gadget Pouch









Wonderful company -- you will never find them cutting any corners!


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

BonBon, I think we all get how angry you are over the cardboard. Oberon has gone above and beyond to explain their reasons to the few people who are so devastated by the change from cheap plastic inserts to cardboard. I really hope you enjoy your saddleback, but at this point, the Cardboard Catastrophe is beginning to look like CyberBullying. Nobody is forcing anybody to buy one luxury product over another. 

To Oberon: I LOVE the sleeve. Love. it. There's just one little problem, you did such an awesome job with my black Sky Dragon (with the cardboard inserts,) that I never want to remove it from the this case. There's a new concept: obsolescence through superior product! (Not! I also have biz card holders, checkbook cover, and I'm getting ready to buy a moleskine cover for my tabs moleskine.)


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks Stacy, for sticking up for Oberon.  I've been a bit surprised at all the hostility.  It's one thing to express a preference for the plastic inserts vs the cardboard.  It's another thing to accuse Oberon of shoddy workmanship and an inferior product because of the change.  It's not that big a deal, really.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you both for your kind words. I admit I am a little surprised at how much time this has taken up as well. We have gone out of our way to explain it (and happy to do so) I know we have even had conversations and private emails from our Owner to several of the individuals who are posting here. Again happy to answer any and all questions. At this point I am not sure what else can be done. We have explained it with full disclosure with reasons and explaining it was not a cost issue.  I dont' know to many companies that would change a product and take time to explain it over and over again.. BUT we are happy to do that! However I don't know how many more times I can repeat it. 

We are sorry if there are a few who don't like the change, we understand and respect that. But it was not made to save money, cut corners or in anyway to compromise who we are and what we do. 

Thank you again for your support.


----------



## meleye (Jan 5, 2011)

I have seen the Oberon kindle sleeve, and I definitely intend to order one.  The button on the back took a little getting used to, but it makes perfect sense when you stop to think about it.  The button covers the stitching and adds a touch of class while being positioned so as not to accidentally scratch the screen.  The leather is very sturdy, but the sleeve overall is lightweight.  It has the same quality feel as previous Oberon products.  The stitching is very well done and the sleeve should hold up well.  There is no additional lining other than the smooth leather interior.  IMO, none is needed.  The kindle fits completely inside the sleeve, so it is protected from the elements.  The strap is sufficient to hold it in while being held up and down and shaken with mild/moderate force.  I look forward to owning one.  And no, I do not work for Oberon.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

meleye said:


> I have seen the Oberon kindle sleeve, and I definitely intend to order one. The button on the back took a little getting used to, but it makes perfect sense when you stop to think about it. The button covers the stitching and adds a touch of class while being positioned so as not to accidentally scratch the screen. The leather is very sturdy, but the sleeve overall is lightweight. It has the same quality feel as previous Oberon products. The stitching is very well done and the sleeve should hold up well. There is no additional lining other than the smooth leather interior. IMO, none is needed. The kindle fits completely inside the sleeve, so it is protected from the elements. The strap is sufficient to hold it in while being held up and down and shaken with mild/moderate force. I look forward to owning one. And no, I do not work for Oberon.


Thanks for the kind words! The sleeve was quite and undertaking and we know many of you had to wait for a while but we wanted to do it right and have it fit the device. I do know that for some the button took a little getting used to but because of its weight one good hit do the device while opening could have caused damage no one wanted but we also knew it would add to the prodcuts design. We are pleased you like what we have come up with and they worked hard to get it right, we can't wait to hear what you think! Thanks!


----------



## SatNav (Mar 30, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE my Oberon cover, it is quality quality quality. I have never seen a comparable cover for Kindles anywhere else. To be honest, the Saddleback one looks really cheap in comparison. I couldn't care less what the insert is as long as it does the job, and my cover will last for years and become an heirloom!


----------



## rainyday (Dec 26, 2010)

I have a lovely Oberon Dragonfly in saddle for my Kindle, so I'm passing on the sleeve for the moment, but I did want to comment on how much I like my Oberon cell phone sleeve, which is somewhat similar in design.  The magnetic tab works well to keep my IPhone secure - it makes perfect sense that the metal detail is on the back on this sleeve, too, rather than on the tab.  It's easy to slip the phone in and out and Forest in green is a very nice pattern/color combo. 

I was glad the Oberon holiday rush was over by the time Verizon finally released its own version of the IPhone ... I was able to have my cover ready and waiting by the time my IPhone arrived.


----------



## emeleste (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes..I am very interested in the new Oberon Sleeve for Kindle, and would treasure having one!  The quality of the Oberon products is indisputable, and their upfront and honest approach to their customers is commendable.  I prefer the idea of a sleeve to a cover because I am attracted to the light weight for carrying my Kindle around, and I like to read my Kindle without extra weight ("nekkid").  I have issues with arthritis and carpal tunnel syndrome with my hands, so it's really a pretty "big deal" for me.  As for the closure...I see the sense in having the pewter button stationary on the "back"....I wouldn't want the button to hit my screen.  Besides...seems to me you can simply turn the sleeve over so the button is facing topwise...and then open the flap from the "rear".  Seems natural enough to me!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm not quite sure I understand the fuss about the inserts and what that has to do with the sleeves since there is no cardboard or plastic used in the sleeves.  Like meleye, I have also had the opportunity to see the sleeves and can vouch for how absolutely beautiful and well made they are. At least one of the BRATs has requested one for her birthday. 

At first thought, the button on the back seems odd, but after use, it makes sense.  If the button were on the front of the sleeve, I would be worried that it would cause damage to the screen. I think this a perfect option for anybody who loves the look and protection of an Oberon, but prefers to read their Kindke nekkid (the Kindle, not the person) 

As for Saddlebock, they appear to be very well made, but they just don't have the personality of an Oberon.. One of my favorite things about my Oberons is running my hands over the beautiful designs.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Hmm, River Garden in red, Hummingbird in blue, or Avenue of Trees in green.  For a nook.  If I get it in red then maybe the 'better half' wont realise I have bought another cover.......


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Pushka said:


> Hmm, River Garden in red, Hummingbird in blue, or Avenue of Trees in green. For a nook. If I get it in red then maybe the 'better half' wont realise I have bought another cover.......


You can't go wrong with any of them, especially since those are my 3 favorite colors (especially the blue). If you already have the red though, I'd personally go for one of the other colors <cough, blue, cough>

They're very well made... And did I mention that I really like the blue?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> You can't go wrong with any of them, especially since those are my 3 favorite colors (especially the blue). If you already have the red though, I'd personally go for one of the other colors <cough, blue, cough>
> 
> They're very well made... And did I mention that I really like the blue?


Sorry, I dont understand. Which colour did you say you liked? 

Hmm, blue. Hummingbirds then. Blue is very pretty.



Luvmy4brats said:


> You can't go wrong with any of them, especially since those are my 3 favorite colors (especially the blue). If you already have the red though, I'd personally go for one of the other colors <cough, blue, cough>
> 
> They're very well made... And did I mention that I really like the blue?


Ok, an hour later and I still keep checking those sleeves. Blue. Hummingbirds. Two charms. Blame luvmy4brats.


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

I really like reading my Kindle with a cover, so I won't be ordering a sleeve for that reason.  However, I am trying to think of another use for the sleeve, to give me an excuse to order one eventually.


----------



## Brodys Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

I love the look of the Oberon sleeves. I might order one. I think Oberon has the best made leather products for ereaders.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Pushka, I think you're really going to love it!  


There is one drawback to the sleeves. I haven't figured out a good place the beautiful sun charm I got to go with it. 

And I'm used to taking the blame.. According to some people in another part of cyberworld, I'm the cause of all sorts of mischief.


----------



## mommacomet (Feb 15, 2011)

Hmmmmm another purpose for a sleeve.  I love my cover so no sleeve for it but I am thinking the sleeve would work perfect in my purse to keep all the receipts and papers that normally get stuffed in there.  I would keep them all in a nice neat place and just seeing the sleeve would make me smile and forget what I just had to spend on bills, etc.  LOL


----------



## Abigail (Apr 27, 2010)

I am just about to order the rose one, I am in the UK so am going to have to sit patiently for ages until it gets here..


----------



## Feylamia (Mar 21, 2011)

I feel your pain, I'm in Germany so orders are bound to take ages. Darn ocean!  Then again, I'm sure the phone sleeve will fit into a padded envelope and those are delivered fairly quickly when sent via air mail.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 26, 2010)

mommacomet said:


> Hmmmmm another purpose for a sleeve. I love my cover so no sleeve for it but I am thinking the sleeve would work perfect in my purse to keep all the receipts and papers that normally get stuffed in there. I would keep them all in a nice neat place and just seeing the sleeve would make me smile and forget what I just had to spend on bills, etc. LOL


Or you could get the smaller, similar but not identical, phone sleeve to serve the same purpose but take up less space in your purse.


----------



## pghaworth (Oct 30, 2008)

Holly said:


> I am not keen on the method of closure. Seems backwards to me. The pewter button is usually where a fastener should be on the front side of the product eg a purse. While I like the elegance of the jewel, I would rather they left it off.


I'm in total agreement. I was all set to buy a sleeve from Oberon. Waited and waited to make a sleeve purchase, but the closure has put me off. I was thinking of asking them to leave it off of mine when I ordered, but it seems they won't do that, so at this point no Oberon sleeve for me.


----------



## pghaworth (Oct 30, 2008)

Bonbonlover said:


> This one is really made to perfection.
> 
> Saddleback Leather Co -- Med Gadget Pouch


I've looked at this one before. How snugly does the K3 fit into it? Thanks.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow, those sleeves are just gorgeous!  I am definitely a "naked Kindle" reader.  I always loved the Oberon designs, but didn't want a book style cover for my Kindle.  

The hard part will be deciding what style and what color.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

pghaworth said:


> I've looked at this one before. How snugly does the K3 fit into it? Thanks.


you can see that there's a small bit of space on each side of the pouch. I think this adds more cushioning if you drop the case on it's side. The Kindle sits so the top of it's level with the curved in the top. It's easy to insert the K3 into the pouch. It doesn't move once it's in there even if you place the pouch upside down. To "release" just squeeze the sides. It'll feel a bit "tight" initially, but the leather will mould itself just right to the kindle as time passes.

And the best thing is that the SB leather just looks better and better with time and use.

Hope this helps


----------



## pghaworth (Oct 30, 2008)

Bonbonlover said:


> It doesn't move once it's in there even if you place the pouch upside down.
> Hope this helps


Exactly what I needed to know. Thanks.

One more thing please. In the photo on the website the K3 sits pretty high in the sleeve, with a good portion of it visible and subject to unintentional damage. Is this how it really sits in the sleeve, or are they just trying to show that it's K3 in the sleeve?

Really appreciate your help!


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

pghaworth said:


> Exactly what I needed to know. Thanks.
> 
> One more thing please. In the photo on the website the K3 sits pretty high in the sleeve, with a good portion of it visible and subject to unintentional damage. Is this how it really sits in the sleeve, or are they just trying to show that it's K3 in the sleeve?
> 
> Really appreciate your help!


It fits perfectly! I will bring this photo of fidgit's here so you can see how well the kindle 3 fits.


----------



## pghaworth (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow. That is so perfect. Thanks. Will be ordering for sure!


----------



## SilverMaple (Oct 20, 2010)

I think the sleeves look very nice, but I prefer the Oberon cover I already have


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am going to be buying a K3 and ordering a Sleeve. I love my DX but the K3 is easier to travel with. At least that is the logic I am using. I really want the sleeve and since I can't get one for my DX I am going to pick up a K3. 

OK, so it is not that silly. I do think that the K3 will be better for travel and I do do a decent amount of flying.  I have been thinking of a K3 for a while but this is pushing me over the edge. I will endup ordering the Red Dragon one. It looks wonderful and will go nicely with my K1's Red Sky Dragon.


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

mommacomet said:


> Hmmmmm another purpose for a sleeve. I love my cover so no sleeve for it but I am thinking the sleeve would work perfect in my purse to keep all the receipts and papers that normally get stuffed in there. I would keep them all in a nice neat place and just seeing the sleeve would make me smile and forget what I just had to spend on bills, etc. LOL


Someone on the Oberon Facebook page suggested keeping your car information (insurance, title, etc) in a sleeve you kept in the car. That way if you were ever pulled over by a policeman who wanted to see your papers, he or she might be dazzled by the beauty of the Oberon sleeve, and forget why they pulled you over. Mmmmm, I'm thinking about it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Just ordered the K3 and the cover.


----------



## Ashley Lynn Willis (Jan 27, 2011)

I browsed them yesterday and loved, loved the blue one with the dragonfly.  My poor little K3 is naked right now, just waiting for one of my preschoolers to drop it or trample the poor thing.  I’ll probably pick one up in the next week or two once I decide how much I’m willing to spend.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 27, 2010)

I am still waiting to hear back from them about shipping, then I will order the rose one. Getting impatient waiting though it's been at least 24 hours.


----------



## Liz57 (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't decide if I want a cover or a sleeve. If I get a cover I'll get an Oberon one, but if I get a sleeve - I like the ones with the fold-over bit - so it kinda like an envelope. But I can't seem to find any. I'm in no hurry (yet), and my K3 has not arrived yet and I have ordered a skin already.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I went with the sleeve because the K3 is so light it just seemed to make sense to me to use it without a cover. The sleeve will protect it when I am not reading. I might have to revisit my decision if I ever end up using the metro on a regular basis because then I would want a different type of protection.


----------



## laa0325 (Feb 21, 2010)

I still have a K2 which works perfectly, but now I'm lusting after a K3 just so I can buy an Oberon sleeve in Wild Rose.  Beautiful.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

You can buy a large sleeve for the K2. It also fits the K1, Nook, Nook Color, Sony 950, and Pandigital

http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=1418

Why yes, I am evil. Why do you ask?


----------



## AlleyGator (Mar 25, 2011)

mommacomet said:


> Hmmmmm another purpose for a sleeve. I love my cover so no sleeve for it but I am thinking the sleeve would work perfect in my purse to keep all the receipts and papers that normally get stuffed in there. I would keep them all in a nice neat place and just seeing the sleeve would make me smile and forget what I just had to spend on bills, etc. LOL


I feel the same way, mommacomet. I love my Oberon cover and don't won't to change, but I would love to have an Oberon sleeve. Just didn't know what I could do with one. Your suggestion sounds like a good idea, but I'm wondering (with the kindle being so thin) if there would be enough room to get your hand in the sleeve to retrieve your receipts. If so, it would also make a great coupon holder.


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

I will be buying a sleeve when I update my Kindle to a K3.  I bought my husband a sleeve for his ipod touch and it's great. high quality and protective. 
I wanted an Oberon cover for the past 2 years but very recently I have started reading my Kindle without a cover, so I think the sleeve will be the way to go for me. Thinking red paisley


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

ProfCrash said:


> I am going to be buying a K3 and ordering a Sleeve. I love my DX but the K3 is easier to travel with. At least that is the logic I am using. I really want the sleeve and since I can't get one for my DX I am going to pick up a K3.
> 
> OK, so it is not that silly. I do think that the K3 will be better for travel and I do do a decent amount of flying. I have been thinking of a K3 for a while but this is pushing me over the edge. I will endup ordering the Red Dragon one. It looks wonderful and will go nicely with my K1's Red Sky Dragon.


Makes perfect sense.


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

OK, this is what I'm thinking. I've ordered this K3 case from Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004TICBME

Was curious to try it out. If I decide I like using the Kindle this way, I'd want a sleeve for added protection. I've got a Belkin K2 sleeve (sold my K2 awhile ago), that did fit the K3 with the Amazon non-lighted cover (that Amazon cover is a whole other story). I checked and the Belkin sleeve has about the same dimensions as the larger Oberon sleeve. I might eventually order the larger Oberon sleeve and see if it works with the Trident case. If not, I'll try and find another use for it.


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

Well, never mind.  I received the Trident Aegis case and really didn't like it.  The silicone inner sleeve covered the side buttons and bottom ports, including the power switch.  Tought this was awkward and made the power button hard to use.  The outer shell did not fit particularly well.  The silicone acts as a dust magnate.  Guess I'll have to think of another use for the Oberon sleeve.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

The butterfly I ordered on 30th isn't ready yet as the dye hasn't arrived.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Bummer


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Not good news, I received an email on Thursday explaining the dye hasn't arrived yet.  I have received three excellent emails from an Oberon person, Elaine, and one which contradicted these and which I know was wrong.  It seems that some have taken the communications issue onboard, but not everyone.  It's been quite interesting.  It's a bit complicated as I need the sleeve before Wednesday - I thought 2 weeks to a USA address would be more than enough time but I think maybe the product was put up online before it was actually ready for sale.  I have said I would go with another style, in blue, but won't be getting the hummingbird unless it is ready to dispatch Monday.  Oberon are sending a sleeve express overnight at their cost, which is very nice, but I don't think I will be getting the one I ordered.  Did I say it had ordered butterfly in an earlier post  If so, I meant hummingbird!  But will be getting the lily pad one.  I like that one too, just not my favoritist one!  

that's weird, I posted this in the Oberon thread and got myself all mixed up!  I ordered the hummingbird not the butterfly.  Not that I am going to get it, it seems.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

That is a real drag Pushka.  Are you sure you can't wait for your fave?
That hummingbird cover is awesome.


----------



## Liz57 (Apr 4, 2011)

Bonbonlover said:


> This one is really made to perfection.
> 
> Saddleback Leather Co -- Med Gadget Pouch
> 
> ...


I have spent alot of time trying to choose an Oberon Cover but they don't have the cover I like in the blue I like. BTW I wish the website has a way I could see all the covers for the K3 sorted by colour. It would make it easier to choose.

I don't really get into the Oberon sleeves. I'm kinda liking using my kindle on its own, so nice and light....so I am thinking more of a sleeve than a cover and I like this saddleback one alot. One question though....if I put it in my handbag, it would be with lots of other things  and so that bit that pokes out the top might get banged up a bit.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Liz... the kindle really doesn't poke out... just enough to grab it to remove it. (Take a look at post 46 in this thread.)


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

My sleeve came today. I am thrilled. It is gorgeous and the dragons are so much fun.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice!  The reds are so pretty, I guess because there is nice contrast on them.


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

The red dragon is GORGEOUS!!!!  My hubby has a k3 that he keeps in a cheap neoprene sleeve (he doesn't like to read his k in a cover), so I am thinking about getting him an Oberon sleeve for an anniversary gift this year (July)....  I think he might love it....  off to stare at all those beautiful sleeve options!


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Alley Gator said:


> WOW...I have never seem one subject beat to death as I have with the change from plastic to cardboard.. There is no positive reason for this subject to continue as Oberon has tried very graciously to explain their reason behind the change. Can we just deal with their decision and move forward? To buy or not to buy...the choice is yours...now leave it alone.


Last mention in this thread was 17 days ago, until your post.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> My sleeve came today. I am thrilled. It is gorgeous and the dragons are so much fun.


that sleeve is gorgeous!! Does the Kindle slide in/out easily? I hadn't really thought about getting one (have a couple Oberon & Noreve cases that I'm happy with), but now I'm not so sure


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Ruby296 said:


> that sleeve is gorgeous!! Does the Kindle slide in/out easily? I hadn't really thought about getting one (have a couple Oberon & Noreve cases that I'm happy with), but now I'm not so sure


I say go for it Ruby, it's absolutely beautiful!!!!!! Of course, I'm not totally objective, as I have the same design in the black K3 cover  (it took me a bit to get used to it, but now I'm madly in love with it ).

Nice choice, Prof!!!!! Really stunning! Enjoy


----------



## MelissaMC (Jan 29, 2011)

Just came today--love it!


----------



## ezri (Oct 28, 2010)

*LOVE IT!* The Sleeve is great if you want to read your Kindle naked. I lay the kindle device on top of the Sleeve on the left page of my Journal (note taking during a study I am doing) it kept the Kindle safe in my bag and kept it from slipping off my Journal while doing the class. I don't use the sleeve exclusively. I do like the case better- but the sleeve has it's use. I am going to be loaning it out to a man at church who likes using his Kindle naked but is currently zipping it loose into a Day-Planner with his pen and a metal clip and 3 ring binder his Kindle is bouncing against. His wife was all over my Red Paisley case. I need to print Oberon Info cards to give out!

*Sleeve Back- Avenue of Trees in Fern Sleeve in front of Honey's Ave of Trees in Fern Case.*









*from the top, showing the thickness. (Kindle 3 Case, Kindle 3 Sleeve, on top of Large Journal)*









*From the side, showing thickness. (on top of a Large Journal)-*


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The Kindle slides in very easily. It works beautifully.


----------



## AlleyGator (Mar 25, 2011)

Beautiful sleeves, ProfCrash, Melissa and ezri.

ezri ... thanks for showing several pictures of your Oberon sleeve. I'm wanting to use one for something other than my kindle and this gives me a good idea of how thick it is.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Neo, I'm very close to hitting "place order", especiallly after seeing the pic MelissaMC posted!


----------



## MpwdMom (May 28, 2011)

Anyone else with pictures of the Oberon sleeve? Wondering about the difference in weight between the sleeve and the cover.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I would think that the sleeve is lighter, there is less material. Not to mention, it weighs nothing when you are reading since the Kindle is out of the sleeve.


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

I just ordered the Oberon sleeve in Tree of Life/chocolate color.
I think I will like the lightness of it....I have several Oberon regular covers and have enjoyed them too....but it does make it heavier.  I have a skin on my Kindle, so it won't be naked.      Plus I think it will slip into my purse nicely.  I have never read my kindle without a cover, but I think it will be fun as I like the way the kindle feels without a cover.  (Geez, hope this makes sense)


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL yes it makes sense. Enjoy your sleeve!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh, why did I look at the sleeves! Now, I want 1. I already have an Oberon Cover. They look beautiful. Is the height taller than the cover on the K3? Just asking. The site gives the inches, but I just want to know for sure, so I know if it will fit my medium handbag.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The sleeves are taller then the K3 but I am not sure by how much. Enough to protect the Kindle. I want to say that they are taller by the size of the button.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info. ProfCrash. I think I will hold off buying the sleeve until the K4 comes out.


----------



## dhajra (Jun 2, 2009)

I love Oberon Kindle covers, and I've purchased 3 -- two for my K1 and one for my K3.  I suspect I would not purchase a sleeve, however.  Nothing to do with quality or looks.  My preferred way to read is with my Oberon cover on, holding the Kindle like a paperbound book.  I never read without the cover.


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

I think I could use one of these!


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

Just received my Oberson Sleeve yesterday....I love it.  It is beautiful of course, but a lot thinner that my Oberon cover.....it fits in my purse so much better!  And is not as heavy.  I love both my Oberon's, but am very happy with my new sleeve!


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah I do.  I'm going to order one.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

I got the Creekbed Maple sleeve in saddle and love it!!  

I've owned multiple Oberon covers for my Kindles and have loved them all.  But, since the only option is the corner straps for securing the Kindle now, I chose not to get one for my K3 (I find the corner straps distracting).  Since getting my K3 I've been reading it naked mostly - covers just seem to add so much bulk to such a small, thin reader.  I couldn't find a mass produced sleeve to my liking (mostly due to size, I didn't want a sleeve that fits a K2 for my K3) so I bought a beautifully made fabric sleeve off Etsy.  I still love that sleeve but, it didn't give me confidence in the protection department.  The Oberon sleeve gives me that protection and it is gorgeous!  So glad Oberon decided to make a sleeve specifically sized for the K3, not a one size fits all like they were initially considering.

I encourage anyone considering an Oberon sleeve to go for it, you won't regret it!!


----------



## CarolineAM (Apr 21, 2011)

manou said:


> Mr Manou has a number of Saddleback bags and is a huge fan. I looooooove their iPhone sleeve.


I have several K3 Oberon Covers and a sleeve. The sleeve is actually a tiny bit bigger than the cover, and I prefer the covers as they protect my Kindle while I'm reading.

As for Oberon replacing the plastic inserts with cardboard ones, I initially had the same concern. Having used both covers with each type of insert, I can say that there is no difference other than the cardboard is stiffer, and if anything protects the Kindle more.

With the new Kindles coming out, should I get a different Kindle, I will probably be selling my covers. I WILL be selling at least several of them including the black wild rose, purple hummingbirds, and either the red wild rose and/or red paisely. If I change to a new ink Kindle, I'll also be selling my purple butterfly cover. In addition, I will be selling a green Celtic hounds sleeve (small).

I also have more than a few large and small Oberon journals to sell as well as several Moleskine covers, a large organizer / planner, and possibly a pocket sized organizer / planner.

I'm not getting rid of my entire Oberon collection. It's just that I have way too many... I'm addicted to them to say the least


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

Will these fit the new Touch and Fire? I want to order two one for each but I want to be 100% sure they will fit ok.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

kisala9906 said:


> Will these fit the new Touch and Fire? I want to order two one for each but I want to be 100% sure they will fit ok.


The smaller sleeve will fit the Touch. It works just fine for the K3 and the Touch is a bit smaller. As for the Fire, I personally think the larger one may be a better fit. It's only slightly different than the K3 though, and nobody knows for certain. I can tell you that on Nov 15 when I get my Fire I will be able to better tell you how it fits in the smaller sleeve.

Oberon is also releasing new smaller sleeves probably later this week for the Baby K... It will be simplified and not have the strap at the top. (at least this is what I have read on FB)


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks I will probably go ahead and order one for the touch but wait on the Fire to see if it fits it or not.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am sure that they will have a recommendation for the Fire on their website at some point in time. I would wait for that.


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

ProfCrash said:


> I am sure that they will have a recommendation for the Fire on their website at some point in time. I would wait for that.


Yeah your right I seen it in the official thread (wow I seem good at overlooking things lately! =( )

UPDATE:. We are doing covers for all the new Kindles.. Kindle 4 (baby), Fire and Touch. We are currently working on a paired down (no pewter) affordable sleeve for the Kindle 4 which should be out in the next week or so. We are then planning to release the cover for the K4 after that and also set up the page to pre order the covers for the Kindle Fire and the Kindle Touch. We in the process of ad...ding a few new designs as well. I am told the Fire is going to have something new to help it stand, I have NO details on that yet. So this is where we are right now, if you have ANY questions please ask here and do not contact the office. It is small and the more I can help you here the faster we can get these items out THANKS!!!


----------

